# any more online sites like done deal, adverts ie etc



## NOAH (11 Oct 2011)

want to advertise a few items as widely as possible and was wondering are there any other sites like done deal etc

noah


----------



## flattea2 (11 Oct 2011)

I use add.ie sometimes. its free to post.

(declaration of interest: I have a friend involved in the site)


----------



## NOAH (11 Oct 2011)

thank you and quick as well, will have a look 

gbc-


----------



## chrisboy (11 Oct 2011)

gumtree.ie


----------



## Sandals (11 Oct 2011)

buyandsell.ie and gumtree also to consider.


----------



## NOAH (11 Oct 2011)

gumtree seems to only cover cork and dublin and usually for free by face to face,  its a nice idea though.

and thanks for posting,  i bought the buyandsell yesterday!!


----------

